#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  20/06/03 : Ichec BBQ

## PowerSound

http://www.powersound.be/Site_pages/...cbbq/Ichec.WMV

Hier een filmpje van een klein feestje.
Lokale Dj's (ik dus niet)

Spijtig genoeg weinig volk, maar leuke ambiance.

Hing/stond :

U-vormig structuur 8*6*8 met Alutruss 25*25*25
4 Work L-150 lifters
4 Robe Wash 250 Xt
8 Par56 500/650 (gemengd) + t-4's
2 Showtec Jumbostrobe 1500W DMX
1 Eurolite 1500W Fogger DMX
1 Spooky Blue 30mW DMX
1 Laptop + Dmx Creator

1 Nexo Si Set + Amprack
1 FXrack (DRPA + DBX EQ)
1 Denon 2100F + 1 Ecler Mac90v (lekker spul)
1 Behringer B300 (Monitor)

Van de Dj's : 
2 Laptop's met Mp3's
2 Pioneer CDJ-100
2 CD-cases

Denk dat het ongeveer zal zijn.

Owja, op het filmpje zie je toch dat de Robe's tamelijk snel gaan (was net niet op max)


Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## ronny

dat zag er wel een leuk feestje uit :Smile: 

jammer dat die spooky blue niet te zien was.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> dat zag er wel een leuk feestje uit



Vond je ??

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## ronny

ja het was niet het geweldigste wat ik ooit gezien heb nee. wa moet ik dan zeggen. Het trekt op geen kl*ten. of gewoon alles beginnen af te zeiken(zo zijn er ook op dit forum<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>).

Het was toch te doen en het weinige volk wat daar was amuseerde zich precies dus.... .

Wat vond jij er dan van???

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> dat zag er wel een leuk feestje uit
> ...



Zeg Fiesta, heb daar gewoon het materiaal geleverd en op gezet.
Als daar nu volk is of niet is, kan mij niet boeien, wordt toch hetzelfde betaald. Organisatoren waren meer dan content met onze prestatie (ex-Djing) en das voor ons het belangrijkst.

En tja, als het om elke zo'n reactie te krijgen, post ik dan gewoon niks meer hoor.


Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)



't Zal aan mij liggen maar ik kan die dot be helemaal niet vinden, en het filmpje dus ook niet  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## PowerSound

Weet het, server is down <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ah okee zoiets dacht ik al, ben m nu wel aan het downloaden iig.

update: Snelheid valt me inderdaad best mee ja, maar is dat filmpje gemaakt tijdens een lokale aardbeving of stond de sub zo hard? Tijd voor een steady-shot Powersound <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Gebruiken jullie altijd een laptop als sturing voor heads? Ik heb er verder nog nooit mee gewerkt maar toch lijkt me dat niet superhandig, met touchscreen misschien nog een beetje maar heeft jullie laptop dat? 

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## luc2366

hey power, niks aantrekken van de reacties! zal waarschijnlijk geen geslaagd feestje zijn omdat er niet GEGABBERD werd :-)
is idd al een mooie installatie voor een jin/klj/chiro-fuifje.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 
> ...



Tsja dat heb ik je op de chat ook al gezegd... het geluid op het filmpje is kut...

De dj vind ik niks aan, het is niet druk... vind het trouwens ook een beetje standaard showtje..

En ronny zegt:
"dat zag er wel een leuk feestje uit"

Nou dat vind ik dus niet...! niet om af te zeiken maar naar mijn mening had je zeker van het licht vele toffere dingen kunnen doen met het spul wat daar staat...

Maarja... dat zal wel weer aan mij liggen dan..

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## PowerSound

Ik kan héééééééééééél moeilijk in dezelfde tijd filmen en achter de comp staan. En inderdaad, een steady shot zou erg aangenaam zijn.

En dan nog, ben daar gebleven omdat ik die school goed kende en veel vrienden aanwezig waren. Was totaal niet ingehuurd voor het licht, dus was ook mijn verantwoordelijkheid niet... (heb er toch soms mee geknoeit, je kan het toch altijd moeilijk laten).

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Niek...

War ik zo bekijk ziet er leuk uit, beetje standaard progje voor je MH's maar niet onaardig.

Ik vraag me wel af welke "creatievere" dingen Fiesta in zijn hoofd heeft...

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## djloverbot

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> http://www.powersound.be/Site_pages/...cbbq/Ichec.WMV
> 
> Hier een filmpje van een klein feestje.
> Lokale Dj's (ik dus niet)
> 
> Spijtig genoeg weinig volk, maar leuke ambiance.
> 
> ...



inderdaat ik vind het heel jammer dat de spooky niet te zien is , ik ben namelijk al een tydje aan het zoeken naar een video van de spooky blue

maar al met al , een zeer mooie show  :Big Grin:  goed bezig [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## movinghead

Jammer dit.... post iemand *EINDELIJK* weer eens een filmpje gaat iedereen het af lopen zeiken. Soms hangen personen me hier echt meters de strot uit[} :Smile: ]

Ziet er verzorgt uit, vind alleen dat je wel iets meer uit je koppen had kunnen halen. Ook leuk filmpje zo met een stukkie werbung er voor aan. :Wink: 

Oja... je mist je blacklightcannon op je lijstje met lampies.

----------


## PowerSound

Mannen das een jaar geleden...  :Smile:

----------

